# Police: Mom Uses Baby As Weapon To Beat Man



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Baby Critically Injured_

*ERIE, Pa. -- *A woman used her 4-week-old baby as a weapon in a domestic dispute, swinging the infant through the air and striking her boyfriend with the child, authorities said.

"The baby was swung at the individual that she was arguing with," Erie 4th Ward District Judge Tom Robie said.

The baby was critically injured in the attack early Sunday, said District Attorney Bradley Foulk.

"Never, never, never. I can never remember anything like this," Foulk told the Erie Times-News.

Chytoria Graham, 27, of Erie, was charged with aggravated assault, reckless endangerment and simple assault. She was held Monday in the Erie County Jail in lieu of $75,000 bail.

The infant, whose name and gender were not released, was taken to a hospital in Pittsburgh. Authorities did not identify the hospital, and the baby's condition Monday was not released.

Four other children were removed from the home by child welfare officials, Foulk said. The oldest of those children was 8 years old.

There was no immediate indication whether the man Graham is accused of attacking was the baby's father.

Authorities removed four other children from Graham's home and placed them with the Erie County Office of Children and Youth, Foulk said.

_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That cunt! What in the blue hell was she thinking!?!?!?!Skin her alive!


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Just when I thought I had heard it all.... WTF!!!!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

WTH!! She should be swung right off a 900 foot cliff!! 

What the hell would ever make her think swinging her kid around was ok!?! I don't care how bad of a dispute she was having; there is no excuse for acting so barbaric to an innocent child!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

God Almighty..
Your right Campus Off. Just when you think you have heard the lowest of the low, someone has to outdo..
It's inexplicable how people can do such evil, rotten things to the innocent.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I am honestly speechless. I fail to comprehend how that even enters the thought process.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

nothin rational in an irrational act, lock her up till she dies!ans sterilize her


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Mom accused of swinging baby as weapon*

*Mom accused of swinging baby as weapon*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061009/...baby_as_weapon

ERIE, Pa. - A woman used her 4-week-old baby as a weapon in a domestic dispute, swinging the infant through the air and striking her boyfriend with the child, authorities said.

The boy was in serious but stable condition Monday at Children's Hospital in Pittsburgh, police said.
"Never, never, never. I can never remember anything like this," District Attorney Bradley Foulk told the Erie Times-News.
Chytoria Graham, 27, of Erie, was charged with aggravated assault, reckless endangerment and simple assault. She was held Monday in the Erie County Jail in lieu of $75,000 bail.
The infant, whose name was not released, suffered a fractured skull and some bleeding in the brain, authorities said. His head hit Graham's boyfriend, the baby's father, police Lt. Dan Spizarny said.
Authorities removed four other children from Graham's home and placed them with the Erie County Office of Children and Youth, Foulk said.


----------

